# Wilson Audio Alexandria



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Some of us may never attain or acquire the finances to buy speakers of this magnitude. However, if the opportunity presents itself, to hear or demo them, we should to hear what is possible and state of the art. I had that opportunity at HE2007 to listen to the Wilson Watt Puppy 8`s, and though it was not under the best conditions, it left me wanting to more.
Thus, the Alexandria, I can only imagine what they sound like. Has anyone here at Home Theater Shack had the honor to listen to any of Wilson`s top speakers?


----------

